# Clendening help please



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a friend going there this weekend, they have never been before, so I said I would ask here. Any good fishing going on? they mostly fish for Catfish, but will go after anything. And Im not lookin for anyones spot but what areas should they look at? and they will have theirkayaks.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anywhere along 799 with cut bait will catch em down there right now


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

While your there if your fishin around the bridges of 799 throw a bobber and minnow around the pillars, I would be surprised if you don't catch crappie and white bass.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks guys, my friend and her husband are nurses and as hard as theyve been working I wanna make sure they have a great time


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Catfish will do good! Family use to go to Seneca every spring but some reason ended up at clendenin one year. Was about a 20# cat caught.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

They could also fish any snags along the banks that they could see from the marina area for crappie. The crappie are about ready to spawn so that might happen before they get there. The catfishing should be good.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Anyone catch guests yet out of there I know they stocked them but haven't heard anything on catches, size, or locations


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

DShaw1989 said:


> Anyone catch guests yet out of there I know they stocked them but haven't heard anything on catches, size, or locations


"Blue cats"


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

When were they stocked ?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It’s on the ODNR webpage.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

5 years ago is when they were stocked


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have not heard of one blue caught from clendening. I have caught several from Seneca the last few years.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

DShaw1989 said:


> 5 years ago is when they were stocked


I missed that I guess, I hope they do well.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

They were stocked 4 or 5 years ago around the 1 to 5lb range


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is incorrect, they are stocked at 6 to 10 inches. It would be way to costly for the odnr to hold fish until they reach 1 to 5lbs


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yep. I've caught one while fishing for bait last year..maybe the year before that. I may have caught a few more, I only bothered counting the rays on the one. It was only 12-14 inches


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

winguy7 said:


> Yep. I've caught one while fishing for bait last year..maybe the year before that. I may have caught a few more, I only bothered counting the rays on the one. It was only 12-14 inches


You dont have to count rays all you have to do is look at the anal fin if its rounded it channel if its blue it will be squared. Just helpful info


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

But river water tell your friend if they want cats on clendening the bite is on fire and they are all on the banks at dark. 1 to 15ft from shore and 1 to 5ft deep. Was just there last night


----------

